# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Peanut Allergy?

## Rawr

I ate some peanuts whole, with the shell, yesterday & about an hour later I started breaking out in hives. I took my regular dosage of Zyrtec thinking that would help & decided to just go to bed. When I woke up the next day I felt like I had a terrible sunburn & hives were EVERYWHERE. Even on my scalp, neck, legs, arms, stomach, rump, feet & "private area". Never have I ever broken out like this cause of peanuts before. I eat peanut butter & other peanut products all the time. Just not the actual roasted peanuts their-self much. I go to the Emergency room before any tingling or shortness of breathe started. I wasn't swollen anywhere except my legs. I got 2 shots & 2 pills. I actually knew what to expect cause I'm also allergic to Shellfish & have had to go through this before with it but back then I only needed 1 shot for it. This time was worse. I was diagnosed with a mild to moderate reaction though so it wasn't severe. They just told me I'd have to go get tested by an allergy doctor to see if I have a peanut allergy or not. They're not really sure & neither am I. Honestly I think I'm just allergic to peanut shells alone but they told me I'd be allergic to the nuts too if that's the case but I've eaten the nuts alone before & haven't broken out. Did I just wake up & suddenly became allergic? That's how I was with Shellfish. Just woke up one day after eating shrimp & all of a sudden I can't eat it no more. I'm just so confused though. 

Am I only allergic to peanut shells or could this be a very mild to moderate peanut allergy?


Picture: 

http://i58.tinypic.com/2m6nw5k.jpg

----------


## Total Eclipse

Do you still have this rash? It needs to be looked at by a doctor (and or you send them pictures) this is quite a sever reaction and you should get allergy tested. It might be from them.. it might not be. But whatever you are allergic to.. that sever of a reaction will only get worse.. and soon will become to the point of swelling up your throat. I was recently in the ER with a allergic reaction to something that I wasn't ever before (my throat started closing up a week ago) and they did a bunch of testing on me and told me some allergy's can stay dormant and one day you wake up and they get activated.

----------


## L

You can develop a reaction to anything at any time really

----------


## Rawr

> Do you still have this rash? It needs to be looked at by a doctor (and or you send them pictures) this is quite a sever reaction and you should get allergy tested. It might be from them.. it might not be. But whatever you are allergic to.. that sever of a reaction will only get worse.. and soon will become to the point of swelling up your throat. I was recently in the ER with a allergic reaction to something that I wasn't ever before (my throat started closing up a week ago) and they did a bunch of testing on me and told me some allergy's can stay dormant and one day you wake up and they get activated.



It's slowly going away now. I'm on 3 different medicines at the moment to clear it up. I go to the doctor Monday to be tested. My diagnosis from the ER said that it was a Mild to Moderate reaction since I got there in time. I honestly didn't want to wait around & find out if my throat would close up. Only thing I've ever noticed before is that when I eat Chinese food, which most is cooked in peanut oil, my breathing gets heavy & I start sweating.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> It's slowly going away now. I'm on 3 different medicines at the moment to clear it up. I go to the doctor Monday to be tested. My diagnosis from the ER said that it was a Mild to Moderate reaction since I got there in time. I honestly didn't want to wait around & find out if my throat would close up. Only thing I've ever noticed before is that when I eat Chinese food, which most is cooked in peanut oil, my breathing gets heavy & I start sweating.



Yeah. It's time to get tested. My mom found out she was allergic to coconut overnight. She was eating it fine one day then 1 month later was rush to the ER as her throat was closing.

----------


## Rawr

> Yeah. It's time to get tested. My mom found out she was allergic to coconut overnight. She was eating it fine one day then 1 month later was rush to the ER as her throat was closing.



I went to my regular doctor as suggested Monday but they said they can't do food allergy testing there cause it's too risky so now I'm having to wait about a month or so to be seen by an allergist. My rash is completely gone & so far I haven't really been eating peanut products so I'm just playing it safe.

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ It's good that your seeing a specialist.

----------


## Rawr

UPDATE: Found out that I DO NOT have a peanut allergy  ::): . Been eating peanut butter & other peanut products the past few days & nothing has happened. I was just allergic to whatever was on the shell so I'm no longer eating peanut shells. Just the nuts inside. I'll still see an Allergist in the future to find out everything specifically but right now I'm not worried about it & cancelled my appointment since I don't have the money.

----------


## enchanted

It might of been something mixed in the shells? I different type of nut.

----------

